# Got a new Gelding :o)



## Lewella (Dec 14, 2005)

This is a picture of him from last spring.




I haven't managed to get any good ones of him since I've had him home - too cold and snowy! He's a full brother to my Oneka's French Silk mare.






A big thanks to Don Rudeen for letting us bring this pretty boy home!


----------



## tallgateminis (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats!



very pretty!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Congratulations. He is very very nice.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Filipowicz Farm - remember our chat a while back about Oneka's Perfect Storm - the Legacy's Prince Rosebud granddaughter? She's now in my barn too! LOL But I can't claim her - she belongs to my two daughters.



I have a picture of her on the Jr Ponies page on my website.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 15, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Very nice pony Lewella![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]WOW![/SIZE]








Lewella Congrats is he NICE!

He will be a champion and Good Luck with him!





My best,

Jenny


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow! Very nice!! Congrats...cant wait to see how well he will do in the show ring for you :aktion033:

-Kris


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations to your daughters on a very pretty filly Perfect Storm :aktion033:


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2006)

Lewella said:


> Hey Filipowicz Farm - remember our chat a while back about Oneka's Perfect Storm - the Legacy's Prince Rosebud granddaughter? She's now in my barn too! LOL But I can't claim her - she belongs to my two daughters. I have a picture of her on the Jr Ponies page on my website.


Hey *Lewella, if you get tired of her, you can always send her over here. We'd be glad to take her off you hands.



: :bgrin *


----------



## Steph (Jan 8, 2006)

Very Nice! Congratulations Lewella! Any pics of your daughters new filly? or did I miss them sometime earlier.


----------



## crponies (Jan 9, 2006)

What a nice looking colt!


----------



## Mini Lover (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new boy! :aktion033: He is so handsome! lol

-nicole


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks All! He's such a sweetheart!


----------

